# Social Media



## Brill (Mar 15, 2015)

Good to see this online but apparently some folks don't get it.

http://money.cnn.com/2015/03/13/technology/security/cia-facebook-rules/index.html?iid=HP_LN


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 21, 2015)

Posting this here instead of starting a new thread.

I think many here can relate :)


----------



## Kunoichii (Sep 25, 2015)

Marauder06 said:


> Posting this here instead of starting a new thread.
> 
> I think many here can relate :)
> 
> View attachment 14078


Found it!


----------

